# what aria does this picture represent?



## lukeskywalker (Jun 20, 2017)

This is the image link
http://i.imgur.com/vRmw7lC.gif

my friend sent me some pictures and asked me to identify what they represent... titled like these - name the song!, name the opera!
This one was titled name the aria!
can anyone help me here,please?

Thanks!


----------



## lukeskywalker (Jun 20, 2017)

Alright it's solved 

it was Nessun Dorma ( None shall sleep )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lukeskywalker said:


> Alright it's solved
> 
> it was Nessun Dorma ( None shall sleep )


Composed by Puccini.


----------

